# Cannes is at a loss for words: Jean-Luc Godard's clever misuse of subtitles in his latest film reveals our linguistical shorcomings



## somnambulist (May 21, 2010)

by Agnes Poirier

The world's critics, gathered in Cannes to see Jean-Luc Godard's latest film, expected many things from cinema's imprecator-in-chief, ranging from brilliance to ridicule by way of the obscure, but they didn't expect this, and as always with Godard, he outwitted us all. Godard's art of subtitles sent the monolinguistic hordes screaming after three minutes. How dare he? How dare he translate only one word in five? When a character on screen said, for instance, "L'argent est un bien public", the English caption on the screen read "money public good". With never more than three words on screen, widely spaced and sometimes even joined together, no pronouns and no verbs, Godard does what no other film director will ever dream of achieving: say merde to reality. And it does take a truly Wild Bunch, the English-named French film company which financed the film, to pay to watch an oeuvre's own sabotage.

Like Zidane's head-butt as a way of adieu, Godard has just signed, with his latest film – aptly named Film Socialisme – his own suicide note. Both men, gods in their fields, can defy the world they live in and deny reality: the privilege of tragic heroes. By refusing to play the game of subtitles, Godard is making his film unexportable outside the ever-shrinking francophone world. But even there, his film requires from francophones to have a smatter of German, Italian and Russian as whole scenes in those languages are not translated at all.

από την ιστοσελίδα της Guardian


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2010)

Εξωφρενικό. Αν το έκανε επίτηδες, όπως λέει το άρθρο λίγο πιο κάτω,
When Franco-German politician Daniel Cohn Bendit asked Godard two weeks ago about translation, in a _tête-à-tête_ engineered by the French arts weekly Télérama, the Swiss film director replied that he didn't believe in it. Jean-Luc Godard belongs to Old Europe, a world where German philosophers, British playwrights, French writers, Italian composers, Spanish poets, Dutch painters can converse, read and write in their neighbours' languages. He belongs to a time in which any enlightened European understood five languages, Latin not included. Elitist? No, revolutionary.
​μου φαίνεται μεγάλη ανοησία. Είναι ανοησία και για άλλο λόγο: Ο οποιοσδήποτε επιλέγει την οδό του ελάχιστου υπότιτλου φτύνει κατάμουτρα τους θεατές με προβλήματα ακοής, που δεν είναι καθόλου λίγοι, και δικαιούνται κι αυτοί να δουν ταινίες!


----------



## Ambrose (May 21, 2010)

Χαχαχαχα. Ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον (σαν σχόλιο τουλάχιστον), γιατί προφανώς -απ' αυτά που διαβάζουμε- το μόνο νόημα του να δεις αυτή την ταινία είναι για να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι ο λόγος της σου διαφεύγει κι εσύ μένεις (ή παραμένεις) εκτός.


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2010)

Κι όμως, αν αντί για "κανονική" ταινία, παιζόταν σε καμια γκαλλερί τέχνης, θα λεγαμε αριστούργημα, μεγάλη εμπνευση κλπ. Εμένα μου αρεσει σαν ιδέα παντως. 
Όσο για τους κωφάλαλους, άμα θες να περάσεις συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα, δεν μπορείς να τους ικανοποιήσεις όλους. Και μάλλον ήθελε να περάσει κάποιο μήνυμα. Μάλιστα αναρωτιεμαι μήπως δεν το πιασανε καθόλου το νόημα και ο υπότιτλοι ήταν απλα μερος της ταινίας κι όχι προσθήκη για τους μη γαλλομαθείς.


----------



## Costas (May 27, 2010)

Εμένα μου θύμισε το Finnegan's Wake. Αριστούργημα ή πανωλεθρία;


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2010)

Εμένα γιατί μου έφερε στο μυαλό αυτή τη συζήτηση;


----------

